# What should I do about his screaming?



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

OK guys, ive bonded with my tiel and he whistles and talks. Now when ever i leave the room(which im in most of the time when im home) he starts to scream loud and then starts with this weird vocal sound. He doesn't stop until i come back. I tried refraining myself from whistling back or calling to him since it may make it even worse. 

What should i do??


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

What has worked for me is I will call back at my birds.. a specific whistle.. just to let them know I am still there. I may have to do this a couple of times but most of the time, it works. Also a thought, if you do this.. and it does work.. go back into the room and reward him. He'll should soon figure out that everything will be okay.  Good luck!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

This is called flock calling, they see you as part of their flock and when you disappear they call to see where you are. You can call back to them and see if that quiets them down. I always tell mine Im leaving then call back to mine once when they start calling and then just ignore them after that as it doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

ive tried whistling to him, in the beginning he would stop but now he keeps going and gets louder.


----------

